# Calzone Ripieno Al Forno



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

In the mood for something different? Try this folded pizza tucked with salami, tomatoes, and a variety of yummy cheeses.

1/2 cup very ripe fresh tomatoes
pizza dough 
2 cups (200 grams) ricotta cheese
1 1/2 cups (150 grams) mozzarella
100 grams salami slices
4 tablespoons chopped basil
3 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup (50 grams) Parmesan cheese
salt and pepper to taste

*1 *Skin, seed, and dice the tomatoes, then arrange them on the pizza base. 
*2 *Crumble the ricotta. Finely dice the mozzarella and salami. Combine with the ricotta and the basil. Add the olive oil and beat until smooth. Season with salt and pepper. 
*3 *Arrange the mixture on the pizza base and sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Fold the pizza over to form a half circle. Bake in the center of the oven (preheated at 5ooºF for 30 minutes before baking) for 12 to 15 minutes.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

After reading this recipe as well as a new recipe for dip, my mouth is now watering and my stomach rumbling... oh well gotta see if I have the ingredients to make the dip and your pizza!  YUM!


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I've made this recipe once and I really like the taste..I think you will love it!


----------

